# How to add "Height" ???



## thathalloweenguy (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. I have used two pair of stilts in my haunt for several years . My daughter found a site that has free plans and thought that I would like to try them. She is a pro stiltwalker (tonya kay.com.) The stilts are easy to build and lightweight to wear. They take some getting used to if you have never stiltwalked before. I would suggest building a short pair (maybe 6" or 12" to start. ) The ones my son wears are 24" and mine are 36". Since I built mine I have gotten a bit older and a bit heavier and took a fall at a costume contest held by one of the pro haunts 2 years ago. I haven't gotten back up on them since. The stilts have held up well though. I am 6'1" , 265 lbs and 61 years old. They have taken all that just fine, even the fall didn't bother them. I know it is hard to see but my avatar shows a pic of me in costume measuring in at about 10'6". I wear a full mask with very limited sight. I would not recommend that. Use one of the prosthetic masks with full view capabilities if you want a safe walk. The site for the free stilt plans is www.stiltman.com. They are very cheap to build. I probably have less than $10 into 3 pair. I had the wood, glue and fasteners around the shop. Good luck!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are wanting real height and don't want to build, you can always try some drywaller stilts like these:

http://www.amazon.com/SkyScraper-Stilts®-Professional-Aluminum-Stilts/dp/B001B4I5SI

I would think you might be able to find some in a builders supply store, but they aren't coming up when I search...


----------



## Ripper666 (Aug 10, 2010)

Platform Boots!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

5 Gallon plastic paint containers with the shoes bolted to the containers with some gel inserts. I think Home Depot has orange ones with out the paint. It should give you a good 18"
with very little cost.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

well you could buy a night terror costume or use foam outside the mask to balance it on shoulders or pvc piping in a body shape and use that i dont think the stilts would be safe but then again i am quite clumsy


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

wanna get FUNKY widdit, howbout rollerblades?


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

im 5''10 and i use platform boots all the time. being i am gothic i can actually hlep you out by telling you a good boot company to look at online. the name of the company is demonia.

im will be useing demonia i belive they are called demonia mega's 708. but they will make me at least 7ft and at best 7''1 so check them out you can find them where i shop onine and the web site is www.cryoflesh.co or www.demonia.com i belive is their site but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Look on YouTube. There are some ideas for stilts on there. I am going to make some Digigrade stilts for my dragon rider costume. You can get some fairly light weight adjustable drywall stilts on ebay. They are a little higher in price but if you plan on using them more than once, they are worth it.

Here is a Youtube video on digigrade stilts.


----------



## supermau5 (Nov 27, 2010)

Platform boots do work well. I'm also 5'9" and have used them with several costumes. Another option that won't get you as much height but may be easier to find is to go to a military surplus store and check out some of the boots they have there. Have fun!

- Jake
Deadmau5 Head


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Check out these selections, several of our actors have bought from this site and love the products.

http://www.rivithead.com/platform-boots.html?RHID=vu24uhfccd5rcu5u1mje06m4m6


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Bear said:


> Check out these selections, several of our actors have bought from this site and love the products.
> 
> http://www.rivithead.com/platform-boots.html?RHID=vu24uhfccd5rcu5u1mje06m4m6


Nice one Bear...prices are right too.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

snowboard bindings, screwed to blocks of wood.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

How much height are you looking to get. That greatly changes what you want to use to get the height. If its 15 inches or more, then stilts are the answer and the best stilt out there is the Marshall town sky walker 2. Find them on ebay for about $250. Its an investment but the $90 pairs are crap, I know I have several kinds of almost every type of stilt made. My park runs 7 stiltwalkers each night on three different types of stilts peg, power risers, and drywall stilts (marshalltowns). 
I do not reccommend lift boots over 7 inches due to possible ankle issues, I also advise against bucket stilts if you plan on walking. If you are planning on being stationary then buckets are OK (I think they are dangerous, because of experience). I also think it best to purchase your lifts or stilts as opposed to making your own. There is alot of design that needs to go into them and frankly its cheaper in the long run and your feet will be happier, not to mention avoiding ankle sprains and falls. A 15" pair of marshall towns will make you 7' tall, an not throw your proportions off to much.
I have been stilt walking and performing for 15 years and have taught several classes on them at various haunt trade shows. I make and sell stilt costumes ( www.stiltbeaststudios.com ) but I dont as a rule sell stilts. Best of luck and let us know what you decide. Stay safe.
Allen H


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Im 6'3 but skinny Is there any way I can gain weight to look scary.  jk


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

Possibly a fat-suit.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

BooBoo said:


> 5 Gallon plastic paint containers with the shoes bolted to the containers with some gel inserts. I think Home Depot has orange ones with out the paint. It should give you a good 18"
> with very little cost.


Good idea! And the diameter of the bucket will give you stability...


----------

